# gearing for a mini-t



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

i have a mini-t with a mamba 6800. Currently im running a 58T spur and 14T pinion. Anyone know where I can get a chart on gear ratios? Like what pinion size to use with a certain spur sizes. What to use for acceleration and top speed.... I know there is one for my trx.15 rustler. But I need one for my mini-t. Thanks


----------



## trackman (Aug 5, 2006)

For me the simplest way to figure gear ratio is to divide the spur gear by the pinion gear ... For example ::: you have 58 tooth spur and a 14 tooth pinion ......... 58 divided by 14 = 4.14 gear ratio... Then there is also the factor of the differential gears which due to the differential houseing does'nt allow any modification in differential gear size...

For more top end you could go up on the pinion or down on the spur... 
(go down in gear ratio)

For more torqe you could go up on the spur or down on the pinion...
(go up in gear ratio)

Keep this in mind when considering the spur gear , When you go up one tooth on the spur it is equivalent to going down 2 to 4 teeth on the pinion...
When you go down one tooth on the spur it is equivalent to going up 2 to 4 teeth on the pinion....

When changing the pinion gear it is pretty much tooth for tooth...

Keep in mind if at any time anything (motor ,esc , or battery) is getting to hot to touch you need to go up on the gear ratio...

And also the diameter of the tire can have an effect on the gear ratio...
A bigger tire can make you go faster but will require more torqe to turn it ...


----------

